
Apple COO Tim Cook could be in line to replace Steve Jobs - raju
http://money.cnn.com/2008/11/09/technology/cook_apple.fortune/
======
jgrahamc
I am so sick of these stories that allude to Jobs' health all the time. Sorry
for the shouting but Shut Up About It! We don't know the status, Jobs denies
being ill, medical evidence says that survivors of the surgery Jobs have tend
to look unwell/be very thin/have difficulty metabolizing food.

So all likelihood is that Jobs isn't going to drop dead on us suddenly. Hell,
if anyone looks like they are heading for a sudden death it's Steve Ballmer
whose BMI must put him in a serious danger zone.

------
bprater
It would be silly to replace Jobs for anything less than him going into a
coma. Apple's stock would plummet and investors would be pissed. That's the
downside to having such a strong, visible leader at the helm.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Furthermore, as an article here said a while ago, Jobs doesn't _want_ to
retire. He loves being the head of Apple.

Once he's forced to retire, I'd think Cook would make a good replacement.
Apple's got a ton of brilliant people with the exact same vision as Jobs. He's
built up a really top-notch team.

------
trickjarrett
Duplicate, flagged for admins.

~~~
unalone
Which is the original link?

------
bdfh42
So thats Tim Cook for the "chop" then - counting the days...

